# Network controllable Projector



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone make a projector that is controllable via cat 5 cable. I know most are controllable via serial but I would like to not have to use my serial server.

tia,
Ron


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, there are many network controllable projectors. I believe all the recent JVCs are, that's what I have now. If you're only worried about what sort of cable to run, you can run cat5 and terminate with normal rj45 female connectors, then buy rj45 to RS232 adapters. This way, you would have the ability to do network control or serial. This is how I wired things in my house so I could control my old projector, which was serial, but have the upgrade path to network control.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just want it to be controlled via rj45 so I can eliminate the serial server. I will def have to look at the JVC model.


----------

